# skid steer



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm looking for a Grappler for the front of a skidsteer. It is an attachment with like 5-8 tongs or forks on the bottom with a clamp action peice on top. Its for a 973 Bobcat skidsteer. It looks kind of like this one http://www.gregorygrappler.com/grappleropen.htm I llive in Northern New Jersey and was wondering if anybody had any info on a used or cheap one in the area. Tell me if you have one by e-mail or reply 
Thanks
Eric
[email protected]


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Just out of curiousity, what to you intend to do with it?

~Chuck


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

sorry I meant to put that in my first thread I need it for brush stumps and logs I need more tongs than on the one in the picture and I was looking for a used one to cut down the cost. we demoed a bobcat brand one but it was expensive and had solid steel tongs that were about an 1-1/2 in diameter. when we would hit a rock or anything hard in the ground when we were scraping the tongs would bend, by the end of the day after about 7-8 hours the thing was bent to hell. We returned it and they fixed it. The setup from bobcat is expensive around 2500.
any help is appretiated.
Thanks in advance
Eric


----------

